# Help on the pump ecoplus commercial air pump #1



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

im running 8-10 tanks that range from 10 gallons-75 gallons. im wondering if this would be a good pump for me. ill be having all outputs hooked to sponge filters (#3-#5) or air stones. if u got the pump let me know of your experience and if this pump may be to much for my small fish room. let me know

im open to suggestions of other brands.

thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have what appears to be the exact same pump (Won Brothers) and it works great. Has been going a couple of years now. For $42 dollars you can't go wrong.


----------

